# 4/7/09 flounder



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

decided to ignore the cold last night and try a little early spring floundering....hit my spot at 8:30 and within 3 steps saw a nice bed...then another and another and then found the culpret and sunk steel into a nice 16in flounder...not 2 minutes into the walk. went maybe 50 yards and saw another bed, then a stick and the stick had a nice flounder on each side of it....got those two both again about 16 inches. went a ways further and stuck one about 17in then another about 16...so 30 minutes in and got 5 already thought it was gonna be a great night but thats where it stopped. the next 2 hours did not see a fish. was having a problem with my light being clogged a little so was getting where i could not see anymore with the dim light and wind picking up so decided to head in. went to pick up my fish but the stringer was gone! started backtracking and looking and after about 20 minutes or so looked and saw something white on edge of the bank.went over to it thinking it was my cork but no....it was the bottom half of the triangle gas station sandwich packages...heart sank....continued the search and within a couple minutes looked and saw a white spec and eased over to it and it was my little cork bobbing with all 5 flounder still on it. very relieved to get them back. gonna be puttin a few stuffed in the oven tonight. no pics as there were only 5 and no doormats so did not wait on the wife to get up to get the camera and just cleaned them when i got back.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

5 ain't bad. Good job getting out. What water body did you stickem in? Depth?


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Congrats on gigging the five,I know theyare hard to come by wading. We seen quite a few small ones last year but not many legal ones,finally going to try it from a boatthats set-up to gig from soon. Enjoyed the read , best of luck to ya.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like You got your limit ( sounds like you got five then five again?? In my book looks like you found 10 in all), Great report:letsdrink


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Snagged Line (4/8/2009)*Looks like You got your limit ( sounds like you got five then five again?? In my book looks like you found 10 in all), Great report:letsdrink


That's funny. Glad you got the fish back. Good report.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Glad to hear that you got some. I know that wading is ato muchwork to have to come home fruitless.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *naclh2oDave (4/8/2009)*5 ain't bad. Good job getting out. What water body did you stickem in? Depth?


 Could you please post the exact GPS numbers where you gigged these 5 fish???:doh Congratulations on a sucsesful hunt.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report...glad to hear someone got out in this crapy weather we have been having!


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

this was in a small bayou in Jackson County MS...sorry left that off the report. limit here is 15 fish so even if it had been 10which is more what the walking average is would have still been 5 short of a limit but no it was not ten just 5....had five....lost the stringer then found it with those five still on. this should prob go in the "out of area" spot but figured it still fit the floundering area better anyway.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

What luck! If that was my stringer it would have been miles away. Good to hear the water is good enough to find'em over there. Our water is still part chocolate milk over here in Walton Co, Fl. I've been chompin' at the bits to go find some. Congrats!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *jvalhenson (4/9/2009)*this was in a small bayou in Jackson County MS...sorry left that off the report. limit here is 15 fish so even if it had been 10which is more what the walking average is would have still been 5 short of a limit but no it was not ten just 5....had five....lost the stringer then found it with those five still on. this should prob go in the "out of area" spot but figured it still fit the floundering area better anyway.


Heck no...Where glad you posted it here......


----------

